# Where is your pain.



## Jairyan (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, I think I may have ibs. I have pain in my lower left side, down by my groin. It is there most of the time. It gets worse when I need a bowel movement and it relieved once I've been. Is this a place others get pain. Worried it could be something else. I am loose every morning, have bad wind and feel nauseaus. It gets worse after I've eaten. Is this normal ?


----------



## Kpmommy66 (Nov 11, 2014)

Lower left abdominal pain can be a symptom of diverticulitis, you should see a GI doc ASAP.


----------



## mbotha (Nov 16, 2014)

I get pain in my lower left side of my colon atleast twice a day but it normally does not last too long, maybe 30 seconds or so. Some days are a lot worse than others. The pain you are feeling could also just be gas. If you think you might have ibs, gas is quite a common problem. Sometimes I get a lot of gas literally 5 minutes or so after I have eaten, and it almost does not matter what it is that I eat.


----------

